# just a mean bunch of mice?



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a couple males that are all litter mates. I have a female that I would like to breed one of them. I had introduced one of them to her and it didn't go well at all for some reason. He attacked her. So I separated them. I later after several weeks and finding that she never got pregnant tried introducin her to a dif. One of the males. He attached her also. I've tried all kinds of introduction methods and nothings working. I've also tried a couple other females and the males attack any females. What the heck? Are they just a mean batch of males? Anyone have any advice?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A buck should be in his own tank for a few day before you introduce the doe to him. He needs to feel secure in his own territory. That's probably why you are having this problem just as I did a few times in the past before somebody clued me up. I use a small tank for breeding, s sort of 'honeymoon' suite , 'cept the male spends the first couple of days alone in it. Gives him a chance to 'decorate' and make the place his own by stinking it up.


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for your respons! Sadly I've already tried this. I've tried a smaller cage honeymood suite exactly how you've described. I've tried putting the female in a smaller cage inside the males for a couple of days. I've tried vanilla on the nose and genitals for a first time intro. I've tried introductions in a neutral place. They attack any females they're introduced to. They're super sweet little guys by themselves but they just seem to have no manners w  hen it comes to the ladies!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

In what way are they attacking the girls? Some show of dominance and sqeeking from the girls is normal. Especially if she is in estrus and he tries to get right down to business.


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

One of the males drew blood. There were times at first where it looked like trying to get down to business and the female was resisting but then most of the time it looks like they go after the female and start sniffing her rear and and face and then he "attacks" there's rolling and sqeeking. Then I he walks by her shell stand up and sqeek at him. Then sometimes hell just "attack" because she sqeeked or something. Its bizarre. I dunno what the deal is.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If, by attack, you mean he jumps on her, isn't that sort of what you want? Squeeking is normal, especially for an unbred doe. Most will squeek and evade the buck if he so much as sniffs her. Remove the shell. the one who drew blood probably should not be bred. I single out the more aggressive bucks and don't breed them, as they are unlikely to make good fathers.

You say you have tried having the buck in his own tank, alone, for a couple of days before putting in the doe?


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have found a home for the one that drew blood. This doe I have breed before but the other two does I've tried (thought maybe it was just the one does that they were acting this way with) and it doesn't seem to matter what doe it is. It doesn't look like he's trying to mount. It looks more like overly aggressive dominance behavior. I've seen several of the other males that went to the pet shop and the owner said they act the same as the brothers that I kept. I'm starting to think their just mean. Which sucks. I've just never had all the boys in an entire litter all be mean. Infact I've never had this prblem with any of my males. And yes I let the male have his own tank all to himself for 2-3days before intro and he still "attacked"


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My meeces don't like to breed at this time of year; I was amazed when they started breeding well in December last year after the 'accident' in my mousery. right now I'm waiting for a breeding trio to get constructively busy. There's been commotion but no results.
Meeces are hard to figure out, sometimes....


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm just wondering if I should give up on this guy ever breeding. I don't want to breed him if he's too aggressive. I just can't seem to figure out what the deal is. I also don't want to ris k any of my females if he is just a meany. When do mice normally preffer to breed? Any sugestions on where to go from here? I've. Got enough males right now if I have to "cut him from the team" or if I should give him a second chance.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldn't breed from the one that drew blood.


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Any ideas what I should do with this lil guy? Should he get a second chance?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

presonaly if he was mine, he would be gone, squables and nips are fine by me but if a mouse attacks its out. i had one once who ate anothers tail and i gave it another chance and it did it again. But its up to you, if you want to give him another chance or not.


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks PPValhunds! I think he's going to have to go. I just don't trust the way he acts. And the fact that all the male litter mates seem to be "mean" like him I don't think its worth possibly passing that on or risking the females. Such a shame too! He has a beautiful thick long coat and he's got great size! And such a cute face and pretty markings! I mean just a beautiful buck! Darn males! Lol oh well! Thanks for all the advice guys!

Anyone else wanna add their 2cents? He's gone this week unless I should give him another chance.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No point keeping an angressive animal. As you've just said, you risk any stock you put with him and his offspring may turn out just as agressive. Besides the logic, I always think that an agressive animal is an unhappy one.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I wouldn't breed from him either. It's just not good for the temperament of the babies either. I just put a doe down recently because she ate the ears off of her mate. She came from a doe who was super sweet and a buck that was as nasty as he could be.

I'm not playing around with the meanies at all anymore.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Shadowrunner said:


> I wouldn't breed from him either. It's just not good for the temperament of the babies either. I just put a doe down recently because she ate the ears off of her mate. She came from a doe who was super sweet and a buck that was as nasty as he could be.
> 
> I'm not playing around with the meanies at all anymore.


yeah my tail eater's great granddad was a horrible boy, allways bullying others and attacked on occoasion, he came in with the other mice and had been at the girls. I asume thats where it came from.


----------

